# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  كارشناسي ناپيوسته

## اوبالیت به بو

سلام
دوستان دانشگاه هاي سراسري كه در كارشناسي ناپيوسته دانشجو قبول مي كنن كدوم دانشگاه ها هستن؟
دانشگاه هاي آزاد كدوم ها هستن؟
تاريخ كنكور چه زماني هستش؟
و در آخر اينكه آيا اين كنكور براي دانشجويان كارداني كه سراسري يا در دولتي مي خونن هستش؟ يعني افرادي كه در آموزشكده فني حرفه اي درس مي خونن اين كنكور رو مي دن؟
در كل چي جورياست؟

----------


## shask00l

> سلام
> دانشگاه هاي سراسري كه در كارشناسي ناپيوسته دانشجو قبول مي كنن كدوم دانشگاه ها هستن؟


دفترچه شماره ی 2 انتخاب رشته رو از سایت سازمان سنجش بگیر . لیست همشون رو داره . اگه اونجا نبود ایمیلتو بده برات بفرستم.



> دانشگاه هاي آزاد كدوم ها هستن؟


نمیدونم . از اولشم با دانشگاه آزاد آبمون تو یه جوب نمیرفت . فقط میدونم که خیلی زیاد شده توی این یکی دو ساله



> تاريخ كنكور چه زماني هستش؟


سراسری امسال 1 مرداد بود دقیقا قبل از آزمون کاردانی پیوسته



> و در آخر اينكه آيا اين كنكور براي دانشجويان كارداني كه سراسري يا در دولتي مي خونن هستش؟ يعني افرادي كه در آموزشكده فني حرفه اي درس مي خونن اين كنكور رو مي دن؟


دقیقا برای همون هاست



> در كل چي جورياست؟


بدک نیست . ما که قبول شدیم فعلنه داره خوش میگذره . فقط یه نکته ای رو باید در نظر گرفت . اینکه کارشناسی هم دیگه داره از مد میفته . مثل کاردانی که از مد افتاد . اینقدر ظرفیت رو بردن بالا که دانشگاها دارن بالا میارن . کیفیت آموزش هم که قربونش برم . در حد هویج . دانشجوهای کارشناسی دانشگاه ماه نمیتونن با FOR یه جدول ضرب درست کنن !!

در آخر هم باید اضافه کنم که تو کشور ما لغت کنکور همیشه با دادن همراه بوده .

----------


## SystemAnalyst

کارشناسی ناپیوسته فکر نکنم در دانشگاه ها دیگه ارائه بشه.این دوره ها به آموزشکده های فنی و موسسات غیر انتفاعی سپرده شده.دانشگاه آزاد هم یک کنکور فرمالیته داره. اینکه ظرفیت ها بالا رفته بد نیست اما باید صنعت هم در کشورمون پیشرفت کنه.از طرفی داریم تحریم می شیم و صنعتمون داره زمین می خوره از اون طرفم نمی دونم تکلیف این فارغ التحصیلان چی می شه.هر بی سوادی هم داره میان دانشگاه به نظر من دانشگاه نمی بایست همگانی بشه باید مثل کشور های خارجی هر کسی که علاقه به درس داره بیاد و بدون کنکور در دانشگاه درس بخونه چون علاقه قدرت میاره.خیلی ها به ناچاری بخاطر گرفتن مدرک درس می خونن و هیچ علاقه ای هم ندارن.اصلا همه چیز در دانشجویان می بینی جز سواد(البته همه رو نمی گم) .تا کمی هم بهشون فشار می یاریم کلاسمون خالی می شه و همه حذف می کنن.نمی دونم این دیگه چه نوعیه.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> بدک نیست . ما که قبول شدیم فعلنه داره خوش میگذرهژ


جاي من خالي.



> فقط یه نکته ای رو باید در نظر گرفت . اینکه کارشناسی هم دیگه داره از مد میفته .


ما مدش مي كنيم.



> مثل کاردانی که از مد افتاد .


نفرماييد. پرچم بالاست.



> در آخر هم باید اضافه کنم که تو کشور ما لغت کنکور همیشه با دادن همراه بوده


ما تو دانشگاه قزوين ياد گرفتيم كه بگيريم.



> کارشناسی ناپیوسته فکر نکنم در دانشگاه ها دیگه ارائه بشه.


يعني چي؟



> این دوره ها به آموزشکده های فنی و موسسات غیر انتفاعی سپرده شده.دانشگاه آزاد هم یک کنکور فرمالیته داره.


يعني چي؟؟؟؟؟ يعني دوباره همون بچه هاي آموزشكده فني هستن؟؟؟ واي نه. مرديم از بس پسر ديديم. اه...




> هر بی سوادی هم داره میان دانشگاه به نظر من دانشگاه نمی بایست همگانی بشه باید مثل کشور های خارجی هر کسی که علاقه به درس داره بیاد و بدون کنکور در دانشگاه درس بخونه چون علاقه قدرت میاره.خیلی ها به ناچاری بخاطر گرفتن مدرک درس می خونن و هیچ علاقه ای هم ندارن.اصلا همه چیز در دانشجویان می بینی جز سواد(البته همه رو نمی گم) .تا کمی هم بهشون فشار می یاریم کلاسمون خالی می شه و همه حذف می کنن.نمی دونم این دیگه چه نوعیه.


 آقا شما اون رو ول كن. فقط بگو كدوم دانشگاه هاي خوب تو تهران كارشناسي ناپيوسته ارائه مي دن(سراسري، غيرانتفاعي، آزاد)

----------


## Mrk_Programer

با سلام، 
برای کنکور سراسری کارشناسی ناپیوسته 89، در تهران دانشگاه های زیر وجود دارند:

آموزشکده فنی و حرفه ای شمسی پور تهران ( احتمالا شبانه)
دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی علم و فرهنگ تهران
مؤسسه غیر انتفاعی صدرا

که برای قبول شدن در آنها به رتبه زیر هزار نیازمندید.
 اما در اطراف تهران دانشگاه های ادیبان گرمسار، آبیک قزوین و ... وجود دارند که امسال تا رتبه سه هزار نیز پذیرش داشته اند.

آزاد هم که تهران جنوب هستش و برای قبول شدن در آن به تراز بالایی نیازمندید.
 سایت Karshenasi.com را حتما ببینید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

اون غیرانتفاعی ها که معرفی کردی خیلی خوب بودن.
دانشگاه دولتی به غیر از شمسی پور کدوم هستش؟



> آزاد هم که تهران جنوب هستش و برای قبول شدن در آن به تراز بالایی نیازمندید.


تهران مرکز یا تهران شمال ورودی نمی گیره؟ تهران جنوب رو خط بزن.



> اما در اطراف تهران دانشگاه های ادیبان گرمسار، آبیک قزوین


اطراف تهران رو اصلاً فکرش رو نکن. فقط شهر تهران. چون سر همین شهرستان بودنم دارم میام شمسی پور.

----------


## m.hamidreza

> ما تو دانشگاه قزوين ياد گرفتيم كه بگيريم.


پس احتمالا خودتم باید بچه قزوین باشی!  :بامزه: 

عارضم خدمتتون که کارشناسی ناپیوسته در موسسات آموزش عالی و آموزشکده های فنی الان وجود داره یعنی یه دانشگاه مثله علم و صنعت یا سایر موارد مشابه تو این مقطع دانشجو نمیگیره.
اگه دنبال دانشگاه خوبی دانشگاه غیرانتفایی شمال که تو آمل هست هم خوش آب و هوا هست توپ تپل هم از لحاظ علمی و امکانات در رده ی خوبی هست.
جهاد دانشگاهی اصفهان و اشرفی اصفهانی اصفهان هم از لحاظ علمی خوب هستن ولی آب و هوای دانشگاه شمال رو ندارن!  :لبخند: 
پ.ن: سطح علمی و امکانات دانشگاه های شهرستان مثله همون شمال یا اصفهان از دانشگاه های تهران بهتره...
موفق باشید.

----------


## masoud.t123

> اون غیرانتفاعی ها که معرفی کردی خیلی خوب بودن.
> دانشگاه دولتی به غیر از شمسی پور کدوم هستش؟
> تهران مرکز یا تهران شمال ورودی نمی گیره؟ تهران جنوب رو خط بزن.
> اطراف تهران رو اصلاً فکرش رو نکن. فقط شهر تهران. چون سر همین شهرستان بودنم دارم میام شمسی پور.


 
اولا دانشگاه نه و آموزشکده.
ثانيا دولتي تهران فقط شمسي پور هست و رجايي که به رتبه زير 100 نياز داره!
ثالثا از من به تو نصيحت:اگه کارداني هستي بياي شمسي پور 2 روزه پشيمون ميشي.پيشنهاد من انقلاب هست.
رابعا اگه ميخواي بري آزاد نخونده قبولي.
اگه سوالي داشتي در خدمتم.

----------


## C#‎Student

سلام ، اول بهت بگم که تهران روزانه نداره.لااقل امسال که نداشت.سهمیه روزانه تهران و یه سری از شهرستانها واسه فرهنگیهاس که به ندانستنی هایشون یه چیزایی اضافه بشه!
این دانشگاهها امسال دانشجو گرفتن : رجایی تهران 45 نفر نیمه دوم و شبانه.
شریعتی تهران جمعا 70 نفر که به درد برادرا نمی خوره!!
شمسی پور تهران 40 نفر نیمه اول و 80 نفر نیمه دوم و همه شبانه.(البته چون شما دور از جون مُردی بس که پسر دیدی اینم به دردت نمی خوره!)
غیر انتفاعی ها : تهران : دانشگاه علم و فرهنگ (که منم از دانشجوهای همونجام)، صدرا(که امسال توی دفترچه بود ولی روز انتخاب مرکز توی سایت زدن انصراف داده!!!)
در ضمن تربت حیدریه ، بیرجند، سبزوار،زنجان، باهنر کرمان،گرگان، بناب و 2 تا دانشگاه در قوچان امسال روزانه گرفتن.
از نظر کیفیت اینجوریه : اول همه اگه بتونی بری شهرستان بهترین دانشگاه فعلا روزانه زنجانه که به رتبه زیر 50 نیاز داره .(البته شبانه هم می گیره) 
بعد از اون اینجوریه : 
دانشگاه رجایی تهران
دانشگاه علم و فرهنگ
دانشکده شریعتی
آموزشکده شمسی پور



> نمیدونم . از اولشم با دانشگاه آزاد آبمون تو یه جوب نمیرفت .


منم باهات موافقم!!



> تهران مرکز یا تهران شمال ورودی نمی گیره؟ تهران جنوب رو خط بزن.


تو آزاد فقط تهران جنوب ارزش داره.بقیه رو ...در ضمن تهران مرکز امسال نگرفته .



> اگه ميخواي بري آزاد نخونده قبولي


واسه تهران جنوب اینجوری نیست.رقیبای سرسختی داری.تراز خیلی خوبی هم می خواد.



> تاريخ كنكور چه زماني هستش؟


امسال روز اول مرداد برگزار شد.سوالاتشو می تونی از سایت مقسمی یا کارشناسی پیدا کنی.



> و در آخر اينكه آيا اين كنكور براي دانشجويان كارداني كه سراسري يا در دولتي مي خونن هستش؟ يعني افرادي كه در آموزشكده فني حرفه اي درس مي خونن اين كنكور رو مي دن؟


این کنکور هم واسه ماهایی هستش که توی آموزشکده ها درس خوندیم و هم واسه بچه های ریاضی که کاردانی گرفتن.(ولی واسه خودمونه!!)



> در كل چي جورياست؟


تو کنکور دولتی سوالات یه کوچولو غیر استاندارده که این سختش میکنه.وگرنه در کل اگه بتونی مفید بخونی و تست بزنی گلابیه!!و از اونجایی که من شما رو می شناسم (!؟)و ترم دومی از الان می تونی شروع کنی به خوندن و کنکور امسالو شرکت کنی و نیمه دومی ها رو بزنی(چون تا نیمه اول فارغ التحصیل نمی شی.)
آزاد (همین چند روز پیش کنکورش بود) سوالاش استاندارد تره .
موفق باشی!

----------


## C#‎Student

> کارشناسی ناپیوسته فکر نکنم در دانشگاه ها دیگه ارائه بشه.این دوره ها به آموزشکده های فنی و موسسات غیر انتفاعی سپرده شده.


هنوز یه دانشگاه های مثل رجایی و زنجان و بیرجند و... دانشجو می گیرن.در ضمن علم و فرهنگ دانشگاهه.کلاس کاره مارو پایین نیار بابا جان!! :لبخند: 
با تشکر از حسن توجه خودم!

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> پس احتمالا خودتم باید بچه قزوین باشی!


خلاصه مواظب باش...



> اگه دنبال دانشگاه خوبی دانشگاه غیرانتفایی شمال که تو آمل هست هم خوش آب و هوا هست توپ تپل هم از لحاظ علمی و امکانات در رده ی خوبی هست.


يكي از رفقا آمل مي خونه توپول داره حال مي كنه، ولي هيچ جا وطن نميشه.



> جهاد دانشگاهی اصفهان و اشرفی اصفهانی اصفهان هم از لحاظ علمی خوب هستن ولی آب و هوای دانشگاه شمال رو ندارن!


بيخيال عمو



> پ.ن: سطح علمی و امکانات دانشگاه های شهرستان مثله همون شمال یا اصفهان از دانشگاه های تهران بهتره...


 نيست از اون اول من هنرستان و دانشگاه (ببخشيد آموزشكده) سطح بالا درس خوندم سطح علمي برام خيلي مهمه. منم حســسســاس



> اولا دانشگاه نه و آموزشکده.


داداش حالا لو نده آبرمون مي ره. بگو سراسري دولتي.



> ثانيا دولتي تهران فقط شمسي پور هست و رجايي که به رتبه زير 100 نياز داره!
> ثالثا از من به تو نصيحت:اگه کارداني هستي بياي شمسي پور 2 روزه پشيمون ميشي.پيشنهاد من انقلاب هست.


اتفاقا شمسي پور براي من اقتصادي تر هستش. فاصله خونه تا شمسي پور براي من 5 دقيقه هستش. پس به نفعم هستش.





> سلام ، اول بهت بگم که تهران روزانه نداره.لااقل امسال که نداشت.سهمیه روزانه تهران و یه سری از شهرستانها واسه فرهنگیهاس که به ندانستنی هایشون یه چیزایی اضافه بشه!



بالاخره بايد رئيس دانشگاه ها مغازشون رو بچرخونن يا نه؟ شبانه اي گفتن.... دكه اي گفتن....




> شریعتی تهران جمعا 70 نفر که به درد برادرا نمی خوره!!
> شمسی پور تهران 40 نفر نیمه اول و 80 نفر نیمه دوم و همه شبانه.(البته چون شما دور از جون مُردی بس که پسر دیدی اینم به دردت نمی خوره!)


1- شريعتي مگه دخترانه نيست؟
2- عادت كرديم اخوي. ما از بچگي تو نر كده ها درس خونديم.



> در ضمن تربت حیدریه ، بیرجند، سبزوار،زنجان، باهنر کرمان،گرگان، بناب و 2 تا دانشگاه در قوچان امسال روزانه گرفتن.


اي بابا، چرا رفتي كانال 2



> از نظر کیفیت اینجوریه : اول همه اگه بتونی بری شهرستان بهترین دانشگاه فعلا روزانه زنجانه که به رتبه زیر 50 نیاز داره .(البته شبانه هم می گیره) 
> بعد از اون اینجوریه : 
> دانشگاه رجایی تهران
> دانشگاه علم و فرهنگ
> دانشکده شریعتی
> آموزشکده شمسی پور


آهان! بعله بعله! صحيح! 
منم از بچگي تو كيفيت بوده كه بزرگ شدم. اصلاً بدون كيفيت زندگي برام معنا نداره. مساله بسيار مهمي بود.



> تو آزاد فقط تهران جنوب ارزش داره.بقیه رو ...در ضمن تهران مرکز امسال نگرفته .
> واسه تهران جنوب اینجوری نیست.رقیبای سرسختی داری.تراز خیلی خوبی هم می خواد.
> امسال روز اول مرداد برگزار شد.سوالاتشو می تونی از سایت مقسمی یا کارشناسی پیدا کنی.


يه آمار بگير تهران مركز و تهران شمال پذيرش مي كنن.



> این کنکور هم واسه ماهایی هستش که توی آموزشکده ها درس خوندیم و هم واسه بچه های ریاضی که کاردانی گرفتن.(ولی واسه خودمونه!!)
> تو کنکور دولتی سوالات یه کوچولو غیر استاندارده که این سختش میکنه.وگرنه در کل اگه بتونی مفید بخونی و تست بزنی گلابیه!!


گلابي؟



> و از اونجایی که من شما رو می شناسم (!؟)و ترم دومی از الان می تونی شروع کنی به خوندن و کنکور امسالو شرکت کنی و نیمه دومی ها رو بزنی(چون تا نیمه اول فارغ التحصیل نمی شی.)
> آزاد (همین چند روز پیش کنکورش بود) سوالاش استاندارد تره .





> 


 آقا از كجا منو مي شناسي؟ كيفين؟ ياخچي؟ ساخول. هيچي ديگه شناسنامه و همه چي رو درآوردي.

پس اين طور.
نتيجه گيري:
*سراسري:*
شمسي پور - شهيد رجايي - شريعتي*آزاد:* 
تهران جنوب
*غيرانتفاعي:*
صدرا - علم و فرهنگ

----------


## shask00l

البته در مورد دانشکده های دولتی باید یه نکته ای اضافه کنم . در درجه اول اینکه رجایی امسال سه برابر ضرفیت اعلام کرد و برای پذیرفته شدگان گزینش گذاشت . دوم اینکه برای کلیه مراکز دولتی شرط معدل بالای 14 وجود داره . سوم اینکه دیگه روزانه وجود نداره و فقط باید شبانه انتخاب کنیم از امسال(این بند کاملا با قانون اساسی کشور مغایرت داره) نکته بعدی اینکه اگه از این مراکز دولتی مدرک بگیری مدرکت ماله آموزش و پرورشه و مورد تایید وزارت علوم . ولی دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی مدرک خود وزارت علوم میدن . من از آموزش پرورش بدم میومد واسه همین ترجیح میدم که غیر انتفاعی بخونم . در آخر هم باید بگم که سازمان سنجش هم جدیدنا بازیش گرفته امسال موقع انتخاب محل تحصیل گفتن تکمیل ظرفیت نداریم . من بدبخت هم از ترس اینکه نکنه با رتبه ی خوب بمونم برای سال بعد انتخاب اولمو زدم آمل ... حالا که بهمن ماه داره نزدیک میشه یواش یواش داره صداشون در میاد که ...... واسه همین زیاد به حرفایی که میزنن اعتماد نکن.

و 

زیاد سخت نگیر.

پ.ن: در مورد صدرا هم باید بگم که طبق اطلاعات واصله کلاش با وزارت علوم رفته تو هم . قوانین رو رعایت نکرده وزارت خونه هم 1 سال تعلیقش کرده.

----------


## masoud.t123

> اتفاقا شمسي پور براي من اقتصادي تر هستش. فاصله خونه تا شمسي پور براي من 5 دقيقه هستش. پس به نفعم هستش.
> 
> 
> نتيجه گيري:
> *سراسري:*
> شمسي پور - شهيد رجايي - شريعتي*آزاد:* 
> تهران جنوب
> *غيرانتفاعي:*
> صدرا - علم و فرهنگ


فک نکن شمسي پور خيلي استاداش توپن! فقط اسمش گندست.
من تو همين شمسي پور درس ميخونم.منم مثل تو بودم اولش!
نتيجه گيريت غلطه.
اول رجايي بعد شمسي پور
شريعتي هم که مخصوص خواهرانه، رات نميدن :قهقهه: 

 غيرانتفاعي هم اول علم و فرهنگ بعد صدرا
در ضمن شما ترم چندي؟ روزانه اي يا شبانه؟
.بايد بدوني که اين ترم اطلاعيه دادن که مهمان نميگيريم.
اگه کمکي خواستي درخدمتم.

يا علي.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> نتيجه گيريت غلطه.


رنكينگ برام مهم نبود. منظورم اين بود كه يعني اينها هستن.



> در ضمن شما ترم چندي؟


ترم 2 - بهمن 87



> روزانه اي يا شبانه؟


شبانه



> .بايد بدوني که اين ترم اطلاعيه دادن که مهمان نميگيريم


اطلاعيه دادن كه نمي گيريم اما مال ما رديفه

----------


## C#‎Student

> آقا از كجا منو مي شناسي؟


حالا یه ذره فکر کن!شاید نتیجه گرفتی.



> كيفين؟ ياخچي؟ ساخول.


چخ ممنون!



> - شريعتي مگه دخترانه نيست؟


بله،دخترونه است.گفتم که به درد برادرا نمی خوره!ولی به هر حال خانم ها هم این مطالب رو می خونن.خواستم جامع باشه.



> اطلاعيه دادن كه نمي گيريم اما مال ما رديفه


میگما،حالا که به این راحتی شبانه شمسی پور ردیف می کنی برو شاید شریعتی رو هم بتونی ردیف کنی!!!
استاداش خیلی بهتر از شمسی پورن!(اینو جدی گفتم.)

به هر حال خیلی از رتبه های نسبتا خوب(که حمل بر خودستایی نباشه ما هم امسال یکی از کوچیکاش بودیم!) شمسی پور یا شریعتی رو انتخاب نمی کنن.

به چند دلیل : یکی اینکه یه جورایی می شه دبیرستان 3. (دبیرستان 2 همون کاردانی بود.)بالاخره ما هم حق داریم تو جو دانشگاهی درس بخونیم. (یا نداریم؟!)



> نکته بعدی اینکه اگه از این مراکز دولتی مدرک بگیری مدرکت ماله آموزش و پرورشه و مورد تایید وزارت علوم . ولی دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی مدرک خود وزارت علوم میدن . من از آموزش پرورش بدم میومد واسه همین ترجیح میدم که غیر انتفاعی بخونم .


این نکته خوبیه که shaskOOl بهش اشاره کرده .ببخشیدا ! ولی اینم اسمه آخه ؟ خیلی باحالی!! اما بر خلاف عنوانت درست میگی!!مدرک دانشکده شریعتی و آموزشکده شمسی پور برای آموزش و پرورشه .یعنی مراکز تربیت معلم هستن.ولی این مثل همیشه برای مسئولین هیچ مسئولیتی ایجاد نمی کنه که شما رو بعد از درس استخدام کنن تو آموزش و پرورش.(کلا ما که نفهمیدیم اینا مسئول چی هستن که اسمشون شده مسئولین!!!)درست مثل خوابگاه که باید برای دانشجویان دولتی فراهم باشه ولی مسئولینش یه جمله می نویسن توی دفترچه که هیچ مسئولیتی در قبال خوابگاه ندارن!و همه مسئولیت ها با این یه جمله برطرف می شه!(از قدیم گفتن یه نه بگو و ...) 
ولی طبق گفته آقای عادلی نیا(تا جایی که ما خبر داشتیم ایشون مدیر گروه هر دو مقطع در شمسی پور و مقطع کاردانی به کارشناسی در شریعتی هستن.) که من از خودشون شنیدم مدارک این دو مرکز کاملا قابل ترجمه و معتبره.صحت مطلب پای خودشون.(اینو واسه اونایی می گم که به اونطرف آب دید دارن!هر چند که ما کسی رو ندیدیم که دید نداشته باشه!!)
نکته بعدی در مورد مسیره.شمسی پور تو خیابان برزیله (میدون ونک)و به بعضی ها دور.شریعتی هم به خیلی ها دوره. نزدیک بهشت زهرا است!!!(دور از جون همتون باشه!!ایشاا... که 120 ساله بشید.با عزت.) 

یه نکته مهم دیگه توی این کنکور شرکت در کلاسهای کنکوره.من که رفتم کلاس و از موسسه ای که رفتم راضی بودم.البته سلیقه ها فرق می کنه در این مورد. باید سعی کنی موسسه پاسخگو و منظم پیدا کنی و صد البته  استادای خوب و دلسوز.همیشه دلم می خواسته یه جایی از آقای هادی یوسفی به خاطر تدریس خوبشون تشکر کنم.تدریس خوب یه هنره که ایشون در این ضمینه هنرمندن.(بعضی ها هم بویی ازش نبردن ولی اصرار دارن تدریس کنن!)

رجایی هم که یه دانشگاه معتبره و رتبه خیلی خوب می خواد.تو مینی سیتیه.
دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی علم و فرهنگ هم تو صادقیه است .بلوار اشرفی اصفهانی .نرسیده به پل شهید همت.
موسسه غیر انتفاعی صدرا توی شهرانه.غرب تهران.
در ضمن موسسه غیر انتفاعی ادیبان گرمسار برای تهران سرویس رفت و برگشت داره و کلاساش فقط پنج شنبه ها و جمعه ها برگزار می شه.برای این یه روز خوابگاه هم می دن.شرایطش جالبه و قابل تامل.مخصوصا به بچه های شرق تهران نزدیکه.برای بچه های غرب هم ترتیب مسافتی آموزشکده های قزوین که دوستان می گن سرویس هم داره واسه تهرانیا اینجوریه : جمشید کاشانی قزوین(آبیک)، بصیر(آبیک)،کوثر ،دهخدا،رفیعی و رجا.
(ترتیب مسافتی نه کیفیتی.)
چون خودم برای کنکور خیلی دنبال اینجور اطلاعات بودم گفتم حالا که خدا کمک کرد و قبول شدم این اطلاعات رو تا اونجایی که یادم میاد بگم تا شاید مفید باشه.
سوالی بود در خدمتم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> ولی این مثل همیشه برای مسئولین هیچ مسئولیتی ایجاد نمی کنه که شما رو بعد از درس استخدام کنن تو آموزش و پرورش


توروخودا!!!



> رجایی هم که یه دانشگاه معتبره و رتبه خیلی خوب می خواد.تو مینی سیتیه.
> دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی علم و فرهنگ هم تو صادقیه است .بلوار اشرفی اصفهانی .نرسیده به پل شهید همت.
> موسسه غیر انتفاعی صدرا توی شهرانه.غرب تهران.


آقا ايول تركوندي. اما شمسي پور 5 دقيقه بيشتر راه نيست.



> برای بچه های غرب هم ترتیب مسافتی آموزشکده های قزوین که دوستان می گن سرویس هم داره واسه تهرانیا اینجوریه : جمشید کاشانی قزوین(آبیک)، بصیر(آبیک)،کوثر ،*دهخدا*،رفیعی و رجا.


دهخدايي ها ساختمون مارو اجاره كردن. (مارو به اسم دهخدا مي شناسن كه خودش نوعي كلاس و تريپ محسوب ميشه :قلب: )

----------


## masoud.t123

> رجایی هم که یه دانشگاه معتبره و رتبه خیلی خوب می خواد.تو مینی سیتیه.
> دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی علم و فرهنگ هم تو صادقیه است .بلوار اشرفی اصفهانی .نرسیده به پل شهید همت.
> موسسه غیر انتفاعی صدرا توی شهرانه.غرب تهران.
> در ضمن موسسه غیر انتفاعی ادیبان گرمسار برای تهران سرویس رفت و برگشت داره و کلاساش فقط پنج شنبه ها و جمعه ها برگزار می شه.برای این یه روز خوابگاه هم می دن.شرایطش جالبه و قابل تامل.مخصوصا به بچه های شرق تهران نزدیکه.برای بچه های غرب هم ترتیب مسافتی آموزشکده های قزوین که دوستان می گن سرویس هم داره واسه تهرانیا اینجوریه : جمشید کاشانی قزوین(آبیک)، بصیر(آبیک)،کوثر ،دهخدا،رفیعی و رجا.
> (ترتیب مسافتی نه کیفیتی.)
> چون خودم برای کنکور خیلی دنبال اینجور اطلاعات بودم گفتم حالا که خدا کمک کرد و قبول شدم این اطلاعات رو تا اونجایی که یادم میاد بگم تا شاید مفید باشه.
> سوالی بود در خدمتم.
> 
> موفق باشید.


با تشکر از نکاتي که اشاره نموديد.
چند تا سوال ميخواستم بپرسم که اگه زحمتشو بکشي ممنون ميشم.
 1 ترتيب کيفيتي دانشکده هاي قزوين چه جوريه؟
2-از دانشگاه علم و فرهنگ راضي هستي؟ منظور استاد ها و جوش.راستي کلاساتون با کارشناسي پيوسته با هم هست؟
3-رتبتون چند شد و چه قدر خونديد؟
 4-کارداني کجا بوديد؟
5-اگه آي دي تون را قرار بديد تا با هم بيشتر صحبت کنيم ممنون ميشم.

----------


## C#‎Student

> توروخودا!!!


تو رو خدا چي ؟؟!!! وقتي اسم يه دانشگاهي تربيت معلمه و مدرکشو به جاي اينکه وزارت علوم صادر کنه آموزش و پرورش صادر مي کنه و قراره بچه هايي رو خودش تربيت کنه براي خودش ، زياده ازش توقع داشته باشيم که يه درصد خوبي از استخدامشو به اين بچه هايي اختصاص بده که خودش داره تربيت مي کنه؟البته الان چي سر جاشه که اين بخواد باشه.حرف من اينه که لااقل مدرکامونو خراب نکنن و مهر آموزش پرورش پاش نزنن وقتي هيچگونه تعهدي به هيچ کس ندارن!!



> اما شمسي پور 5 دقيقه بيشتر راه نيست.


سهل الوصول تره مگه نه ! masoud.t123 تو شمسي پور درس خونده .بهتره در مورد شمسي پور اون نظر بده ولي من يه چيزي مي دونم اونم اينه که هر چيزي که "نزديک" هست قرار نيست که خوبم باشه ! :چشمک: 



> ترتيب کيفيتي دانشکده هاي قزوين چه جوريه؟


من اين موضوع رو از بچه ها براتون مي پرسم ،به روي چشم! چون راستش الان ديد کاملي به اين موضوع ندارم.



> از دانشگاه علم و فرهنگ راضي هستي؟ منظور استاد ها و جوش.


راستش من ترم اولم. هنوز نمي تونم نظر جامع و درستي در اين مورد بدم . ولي تا اينجا که استادهاي خوب داشتيم،استادايي هم داشتيم که خيلي مودبانه بخوام بگم هيچي به اطلاعاتت اضافه نمي کنن.ولي فکر کنم اين خاصيت همه دانشگاه هاست. من شخصا توي مقطعه کارداني به کارشناسي منتظر کيفيتي از اين بهتر نبودم. در مورد جو دانشگاه و بچه ها بايد بگم خوبه . آره من که نسبتا راضيم! 



> راستي کلاساتون با کارشناسي پيوسته با هم هست؟


نه! کلاسا جدا برگزار مي شه . حتي اخيرا مدير گروهامون هم دو نفر شدن . يکي پيوسته و يکي ناپيوسته . البته ترم بالايي ها مي گن خوب شد اينجوري شد!! من نظر خاصي ندارم. يه تعداد کمي از استادها حتي افت کلاسشونه که به بچه هاي کارداني به کارشناسي درس بدن.فقط پيوسته ها رو درس ميدن. شايد نظرشون اينه که سطح علمي ما پايينتر از پيوسته هاست! :متفکر: 



> رتبتون چند شد و چه قدر خونديد؟


252 در نرم افزار.البته توي سخت افزار 100 تا پایین تر از این شدم.ولي علاقه اي نداشتم.
من چون از درس 2 سال بود که فاصله گرفته بودم و تا به حال اين کنکور رو شرکت نکرده بودم تصميم گرفتم کلاس برم.کلاسا خيلي کمکم کرد که دوباره جو درس بگيرتم. در کل و سر جمع  2-3 ماه مفيد خوندم و تست زدم.
يه توصيه اي بکنم اونم اينه که سوالا در کنکور يه مقدار غیر آشنا می زنه و عجیب . مخصوصا درس سيستم عامل.من وقتي سوالا رو ديدم اول نگران شدم. بعدش به خودم گفتم پاشم برم از سر جلسه چون رتبه بالاي 500 به دردم نمي خورد.به خاطر همين شانس گرفتن رتبه بهتر رو با اين حال از خودم گرفتم.به قول يه استادي اگه سوال اول رو بلد نيستي لبخند بزن برو سوال بعدي.بعدي رو بلد نبودي بازم لبخند بزن برو بعدي و به همين ترتيب... :لبخند گشاده!: که به من ثابت شد اين عين حقيقته!به خاطر اين نوع سوالا درصد بچه ها توي اين کنکور خيلي بالا نيست.اگه از 10 تا سوال يه درس تخصصي 5 تارو درست بزني عاليه! کلا براي تخصصي ها 40-50  درصد کفايت ميکنه. به شرطي که بقيه درصد ها به استاندارد اون سال بچه هاي ديگه نزديک باشه.



> کارداني کجا بوديد؟


جاي قابل ذکري نبودم!یه آموزشکده توی یه شهرستان گرفتم کاردانيمو. 



> اگه آي دي تون را قرار بديد تا با هم بيشتر صحبت کنيم ممنون ميشم.


بهتر نیست بحث توی تاپیک ادامه پیدا کنه تا بقیه هم نظراشون رو بگن و بشه یه تاپیک خوب واسه اونایی که می خوان کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی شرکت کنن . ولی باز به روی چشم.من ID خودمو برای شما می ذارم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## shask00l

> اما شمسي پور 5 دقيقه بيشتر راه نيست.
> 			
> 		
> 
> سهل الوصول تره مگه نه ! masoud.t123 تو شمسي پور درس خونده .بهتره در مورد شمسي پور اون نظر بده ولي من يه چيزي مي دونم اونم اينه که هر چيزي که "نزديک" هست قرار نيست که خوبم باشه !


از حق نباید گذشت . اینکه توی تهران , 10 دقیقه قبل از کلاست از خواب بیدار شی بعد زود هم برسی سر کلاس ... خیلی حال میده . تهرانیها این حرف رو کاملا درک میکنن .

ضمنا در مورد مدارک آموزش پرورشی ... تنها امتیازی که در نظر گرفته شده . اینکه برای استخدام توی آموزش پرورش 50% اولویت دارن . البته استخدام آموزش پرورش زیاد آش دهن سوزی هم نیست. !

..... داشت یادم میرفت . در مورد این id ...  :خجالت:  باید عرض کنم که من اون موقع 17 سالم بود .. جوون بودمو جاهل . دیگه چه میشه کرد . آخه id یاهومم همینه با خودم فکر کردم match باشه بهتره .  :بامزه:

----------


## masoud.t123

> 252 در نرم افزار.البته توي سخت افزار 100 تا پایین تر از این شدم.ولي علاقه اي نداشتم.
> من چون از درس 2 سال بود که فاصله گرفته بودم و تا به حال اين کنکور رو شرکت نکرده بودم تصميم گرفتم کلاس برم.کلاسا خيلي کمکم کرد که دوباره جو درس بگيرتم. در کل و سر جمع 2-3 ماه مفيد خوندم و تست زدم.
> يه توصيه اي بکنم اونم اينه که سوالا در کنکور يه مقدار غیر آشنا می زنه و عجیب . مخصوصا درس سيستم عامل.من وقتي سوالا رو ديدم اول نگران شدم. بعدش به خودم گفتم پاشم برم از سر جلسه چون رتبه بالاي 500 به دردم نمي خورد.به خاطر همين شانس گرفتن رتبه بهتر رو با اين حال از خودم گرفتم.به قول يه استادي اگه سوال اول رو بلد نيستي لبخند بزن برو سوال بعدي.بعدي رو بلد نبودي بازم لبخند بزن برو بعدي و به همين ترتيب...که به من ثابت شد اين عين حقيقته!به خاطر اين نوع سوالا درصد بچه ها توي اين کنکور خيلي بالا نيست.اگه از 10 تا سوال يه درس تخصصي 5 تارو درست بزني عاليه! کلا براي تخصصي ها 40-50 درصد کفايت ميکنه. به شرطي که بقيه درصد ها به استاندارد اون سال بچه هاي ديگه نزديک باشه.
> من ID خودمو برای شما می ذارم.
> 
> موفق باشید.


سلام دوست من.شما با اين رتبه نمي توانستيد رجايي يا شمسي پور بياييد؟ البته شمسي پور رو به خاطر هزينه ميگم.
اگه درصدهاتون رو هم لطف کنيد بزاريد ممنون ميشم.
راستي کلاس کنکور رو اگه اشتباه نکنم پيش مرد بزرگ مي رفتيد.درسته؟

ممنون.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> ولي من يه چيزي مي دونم اونم اينه که هر چيزي که "نزديک" هست قرار نيست که خوبم باشه !


کیفیت برام مهم نیست.



> از حق نباید گذشت . اینکه توی تهران , 10 دقیقه قبل از کلاست از خواب بیدار شی بعد زود هم برسی سر کلاس ... خیلی حال میده . تهرانیها این حرف رو کاملا درک میکنن .


بلدیــــا



> ضمنا در مورد مدارک آموزش پرورشی ... تنها امتیازی که در نظر گرفته شده . اینکه برای استخدام توی آموزش پرورش 50% اولویت دارن . البته استخدام آموزش پرورش زیاد آش دهن سوزی هم نیست. !


آقا این رو ول کن. کی به کاردانی و کارشناسی فکر می کنه. الان دیگه منشی لیسانسه.

من جواب سوالم رو تقریبا گرفتم.

----------


## C#‎Student

> سلام دوست من.شما با اين رتبه نمي توانستيد رجايي يا شمسي پور بياييد؟


سلام، رجایی انتخاب اولم بود. قبول نشدم. از اونجایی که رجایی امسال 45 نفر پذیرش داشت فکر می کنم  رتبه زیر 70 لازم بود برای رجایی.(با احتساب کسایی که انتخاب اولشون یا دانشگاه شهر خودشون بوده یا رفتن زنجان)
اما در مورد دانشگاههای دولتی-شبانه : من انتخاب دومم به دلایلی که قبلا گفتم دانشگاه علم و فرهنگ بود. وقتی هم کارنامه اومد متوجه شدم که انتخاب های بعدی ام که شبانه های دولتی تهران بود رو هم قبول شده بودم .



> البته شمسي پور رو به خاطر هزينه ميگم.


درسته. هزینه اش کمتره. دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی هزینه ای به اندازه دانشگاه آزاد نداره ولی از شبانه هم شاید حدود 30 یا 40 درصد گرون تر باشه.دقیقش رو نمی دونم. کاش اگه کسی میدونه به ما هم بگه!



> اگه درصدهاتون رو هم لطف کنيد بزاريد ممنون ميشم.


خواهش می کنم! اینم درصدا! ببینی به خودت امیدوار میشی!





> راستي کلاس کنکور رو اگه اشتباه نکنم پيش مرد بزرگ مي رفتيد.درسته؟


راستش مردای بزرگی که کلاس کنکور دارن کم نیستن.بقیه هم دارن کم کم بزرگ می شن ! البته بی انصافیه اگه آقای مقسمی و آقای عادلی نیا رو فعلا مردان بزرگ کاردانی به کارشناسی ندونیم . من آموزشگاه آقای مقسمی می رفتم . ولی همونطور که گفتم موضوع استاد و کلاس کنکور خیلی سلیقه ای هست . می دونید نظر بچه ها چه قبل از کنکور و چه بعد از اومدن نتایج در مورد آموزشگاههای مختلف خیلی متفاوت بود . نظر من اینه که تمرکز اصلی باید همیشه اول توکل به خدای بزرگ و بعد روی توانایی های خودتون باشه. بعدش اگه شد یه کلاس کنکور مطابق با سلیقه خودتون.

امیدوارم همتون امسال تو کنکور (و توی زندگی همه ساله)موفق باشید.

----------


## shask00l

> هزینه اش کمتره. دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی هزینه ای به اندازه دانشگاه آزاد نداره ولی از شبانه هم شاید حدود 30 یا 40 درصد گرون تر باشه.دقیقش رو نمی دونم. کاش اگه کسی میدونه به ما هم بگه!


برای مشاهده هزینه ی هر دانشگاه به دفترچه امسال مراجعه کنید. 

ضمنا C#‎ جان. ...... در مورد زیان و ریاضی اشتباه بزرگی کردی . من زبان و ریاضی هردوتا رو 7% زدم . برنامه نویسی 64 .. معارف رو هم %3- ...  :خجالت:  ....... رتبم زیر 100 شد . زبان رو خوب زدم ولی غلت زیاد داشتم . ریاضی رو هم با کمک یه ماشین حساب 14 هزار تومنی به 6% رسوندم .

----------


## masoud.t123

> سلام، رجایی انتخاب اولم بود. قبول نشدم. از اونجایی که رجایی امسال 45 نفر پذیرش داشت فکر می کنم رتبه زیر 70 لازم بود برای رجایی.(با احتساب کسایی که انتخاب اولشون یا دانشگاه شهر خودشون بوده یا رفتن زنجان)
> اما در مورد دانشگاههای دولتی-شبانه : من انتخاب دومم به دلایلی که قبلا گفتم دانشگاه علم و فرهنگ بود. وقتی هم کارنامه اومد متوجه شدم که انتخاب های بعدی ام که شبانه های دولتی تهران بود رو هم قبول شده بودم .
> درسته. هزینه اش کمتره. دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی هزینه ای به اندازه دانشگاه آزاد نداره ولی از شبانه هم شاید حدود 30 یا 40 درصد گرون تر باشه.دقیقش رو نمی دونم. کاش اگه کسی میدونه به ما هم بگه!


1-الان کارشناسي شبانه که ترمي 300 است.فک کنم غير انتفاعي ترمي 350 باشد.درسته؟
2-در مدرک دانشگاه علم و فرهنگ غير انتفاعي هم درج ميشه؟
3-فکر ميکنم نقش دروس تخصصي نرم افزار خيلي زياد باشه يعني اگه شما اونا رو 50 درصد ميزدي زير 100 بودي.
4-آزمون هاي آزمايشي کدوم موسسه رو شرکت مي کرديد؟کجا تعداد شرکت کننده بيشتر هستند؟
5-جناب shaskol شما در کجا مشغول به تحصيل هستيد؟

----------


## C#‎Student

> معارف رو هم %3-


برادر من کار کن رو اینجور مسائل !! :چشمک: 



> در مورد زبان و ریاضی اشتباه بزرگی کردی .


چقدر خوب شد که اینو یادآوری کردی که بگم.این اشتباه عمدی نبود! من یه تلاش نسبی برای هر دوتاش کرده بودم! اصلا هم این توصیه رو خوب نمی دونم که یه درسی رو کنار بذاری. چون در نهایت کنکور یه امتحان رقابتیه و اگه یه درسی یه سالی آسون بیاد و همه خوب بزنن ولی اون درسی باشه که از شانس بد ، شما گذاشتی کنار نابود میکنه رتبه ات رو. نمی دونم قبول داری یا نه ولی به نظر من زبان امسال سخت تر بود و خیلی ها صفر زدن. از اینکه سر جلسه سراغ ریاضی نرفتم هم از خودم هم متشکرم هم ممنون! چون یکی از دوستام که با توجه به نتایج آزمونهایی که می داد توقع می رفت حداقل 30 درصد ریاضی رو بزنه ریاضی 8- زد که خیلی رتبه اش رو داغون کرد.من یه دوستی دارم که ریاضی و زبانشو مثل شما زده ولی رتبه اش 7-8 تا بهتر از من شده . پس ضمن تبریک ویژه برای رتبه خوبت کاش درصداتو بذاری که دلیل این رتبه رو توی درس دیگه ای پیدا کنیم که بعید نیست زیر سر دروس تخصصی و برنامه نویسیت باشه. شایدم مدار . اگه دوست داشتی رتبه ات رو هم بگو و اینکه کجا قبول شدی ، ممنون میشم.



> ریاضی رو هم با کمک یه ماشین حساب 14 هزار تومنی به 6% رسوندم .


من یه ماشین حساب 4 عمل اصلی برده بودم که وقتی دیدم بعضیا موبایل هم آوردن سر جلسه ، به خودم ،به سادگیم و به صداقتم افتخار کردم!!! :گریه: 



> 1-الان کارشناسي شبانه که ترمي 300 است.فک کنم غير انتفاعي ترمي 350 باشد.درسته؟


برای 18 واحد این ترم  دقیقا شد 391200 تومن.



> 2-در مدرک دانشگاه علم و فرهنگ غير انتفاعي هم درج ميشه؟


مطمئن نیستم.ولی فکر می کنم درج میشه.



> 3-فکر ميکنم نقش دروس تخصصي نرم افزار خيلي زياد باشه يعني اگه شما اونا رو 50 درصد ميزدي زير 100 بودي.


چرا همتون اصرار دارین نمک رو زخم من بپاشین؟!! :افسرده: 



> 4-آزمون هاي آزمايشي کدوم موسسه رو شرکت مي کرديد؟


مقسمی.



> کجا تعداد شرکت کننده بيشتر هستند؟


احتمالا یه جایی مثه پارسه.مهم استاندارد بودن سوالاته .

موفق باشید.

----------


## shask00l

در مورد ریاضی باید بگم که من تمام سوالا رو خوندم . بعد از بینشون یکی رو که کاملا مطمئن بودم انتخاب کردم . زبان هم همونطور که گفتید خیلی سخت بود من توی آزمونهای آزمایشی درصد زبانم از 60 پایین تر نیومده بود واسه همین با اعتماد به نفس کاذب رفتم سر جلسه و نتیجش شد این . در مورد آزمونها هم به موسسه خاصی نمیشه تکیه کرد . چون هر موسسه بر طبق کتابهای خودش آزمون برگزار میکنه . من دوستانی داشتم که مدرسان , پارسه , و خیلی جاهای دیگه آزمون میدادن .

در مورد دانشگاه هم به دلایل خاصی آمل رو انتخاب کردم (آمل-آمل) . شهریه ترم 1 با 20 واحد 361 هزار . این شهریه بر اساس rank دانشگاه توی لیست وزارت علوم تنظیم میشه .

ضمنا کارنامم میزارم که یه خورده بخندین . :بامزه:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

آقایونی که کنکور دادن:

من الان ترم 3 هستم و 1 ترم زود تر دارم کنکور می دم. تابستون 89 هم کنکور دارم. می خوام تویه این مدت رویه این 4 درس سرمایه گذاری کنم:


ذخیره بازیابیسیستم عاملساختمان دادهC یا C++‎
نظر شما چیه؟ نحوه درس خوندن چی جوری باشه؟ شانس قبولی با این دروس چی جوری؟ کجا؟ چه ترازی؟

----------


## Peyman.Gh

حتماً موفق میشیم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

بنظرم  مدار منطقی  و زبان خیلی کمک میکنن در کنار این دروس اگه ریاضی هم بشه زد عالیه چون خیلی ها ریاضی نمیزنن

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

خوب دوستان

کمتر از 1 ماه مونده.

چه کردید؟ 

دوستانی که سابقه قبولی دارن مثل  shask00l یا آقای 
 C#‎‎Student 

از تجربیاتشون بگن. چه پیشنهادی برای این 1 ماه باقی مونده دارید

----------


## pesar irooni

به نظر من رو هر چهار تا سرمایه گذاری کم کنی خیلی بهتره تا رو یکی خیلی سرمایه بزاری و بقیه رو ول کنی. فقط ماباهس اصلی از هر چهار درس رو بخون. خیلی کمک میکنه. چون نصفه سوالات ساده هستند. به نظر من اگه ۴ تا ۲۵% داشته باشی بهتره تا ی ۴۰ یا ۵۰% داشته باشی

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> به نظر من رو هر چهار تا سرمایه گذاری کم کنی خیلی بهتره تا رو یکی خیلی  سرمایه بزاری و بقیه رو ول کنی. فقط ماباهس اصلی از هر چهار درس رو بخون.  خیلی کمک میکنه. چون نصفه سوالات ساده هستند. به نظر من اگه ۴ تا ۲۵% داشته  باشی بهتره تا ی ۴۰ یا ۵۰% داشته باشی


ممنون از توجهت

می دونی الان تخصصی ها رو می تونم بالای 50 بزنم. حتی شاید 70 به بالا هم بزنم (اگه سیستم عامل...) و C++‎ رو هم فقط دارم رو نکته های ریز کار می کنم که اینم حداقل 80 بزنم.

اما دارم فکر می کنم که ای خدا من 1 ساعت اول رو چی کار کنم (عمومی ها) واقعا در حد 5 تا تست اینطوری :D
یعنی عمومی برام شانسی هست. یا خوب میاد یا بد

تاثیرش هم تو کارنامه ها دیدم خیلی بالا بوده. حالا به زودی چند تا کارنامه می ذارم تا ببینید. مثلا تخصصی 11 درصد زده ولی ادبیات 80 درصد اندیشه 60 تا تهران قبول شده (رتبه 40 کنکور)

----------


## pesar irooni

> حالا به زودی چند تا کارنامه می ذارم تا ببینید.


این کارنامه منه
واسه سال 84
شاید به دردت بخوره

----------


## codelover

> این کارنامه منه
> واسه سال 84
> شاید به دردت بخوره


سلام حقا که لایقه ارشد روزانه علم و صنعت هستی
مثل اینکه چند سال پیش بچه ها درس خون تر بودن
الان هرکی این درصدارو بزنه 100% اول میشه
به هر حال منم دارم تلاشم رو می کنم که امسال قبول بشم
برای شما هم آرزوی موفقیت می کنم

----------


## Shahram_Shobeiri

آقا من هم کاردانی و هم کارشناسی رو تو دکه (شمسی پور) خوندم. اکیداً توصیه می کنم که به این *آموزشکده* (به تابلوش توجه نکنید!) حتی فکر هم نکنید.

----------


## codelover

> آقا من هم کاردانی و هم کارشناسی رو تو دکه (شمسی پور) خوندم. اکیداً توصیه می کنم که به این *آموزشکده* (به تابلوش توجه نکنید!) حتی فکر هم نکنید.



دوست عزیز اگر بده چرا بعد از دوره ی کاردانی و برای دوره ی کارشناسی دوباره همون جا رو انتخاب کردی :لبخند گشاده!: 

اونقدر ها هم بد نیست (قبول دارم مشکلاتی داره) چون منم شمسی پور می خونم الانم ترم 4 کاردانیم

اگه رجایی قبول نشم شمسی پور دوباره می زنم :متفکر:

----------


## Shahram_Shobeiri

علت انتخاب مجددم این بود که انتخاب دیگه ای نداشتم. تنها جایی که (در سال 84) تو تهران کارشناسی ناپیوسته روزانه داشت دکه بود. ما هم به ناچار زدیم دکه.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> اونقدر ها هم بد نیست (قبول دارم مشکلاتی داره) چون منم شمسی پور می خونم  الانم ترم 4 کاردانیم


نديدمت




> علت انتخاب مجددم این بود که انتخاب دیگه ای نداشتم. تنها جایی که (در  سال 84) تو تهران کارشناسی ناپیوسته روزانه داشت دکه بود. ما هم به ناچار  زدیم دکه.


آخه مي گي چه كار كرد؟
بريم غيرانتفاعي؟؟ مطمئن باش دكه زنجان هم همين هست.

مي مونه آزاد. آيا يه كارشناسي ارزش اين همه پول داره؟

در ثاني الان يعني واقعا پشيمون هستي؟ درسته كه نر كده هست ولي آيا جايه بهتري هم سراغ داري؟ محيط آره راست مي گي عين بيمارستان مي مونه با اون لوله ها و ديواراش. ولي چه ميشه كرد؟ جايه دولتي يعني همين.

ان شالله ارشد مياي دانشگاه مادر.

----------


## codelover

obalitjoOon عزیز میشه خودتو معرفی کنی و بگی ترم چندی ؟

خدا رو چه دیدی یهو دیدی رفیق درومدیم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MahmoudiNik

سلام
منم ترم 3 شهید منتظری مشهدم مثل شما یک ترم زود تر دارم کنکور میدم
من ساختمان داده ها و C++‎‎‎ ام بد نیست اما ذخیره و سیستم عامل زیاد تعریفی نیست
به نظر من  رو چیزهایی که باید سرمایه گذاری کرد:

ساختمان داده ها
برنامه سازی
زبان تخصصی
مدار منطقی

تو منتظری که سطح آموزشی خوبه اما همه جور استاد و دانشجو داریم از نظر فضا خیلی عالیه
اما حیف که کارشناسی نرم افزار نداره

انشاا... همدیگرو تو شمسی پور ترم بهمن 89 ببینیم! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

مدار و سيستم عامل بسيار كليدي هستن.

يه نكته جالب اينه كه درصد درسي مثل سيستم عامل يا ذخيره يا ساختمان 3.33 هست و درسي مثل مدار 6.66 هست. يعني هر تست مدار 2 برابر دروس تخصصي ارزش داره.

درسي مثل C++‎ بسيار حياتي و مهم و پر از نكته. اصلا يه نكته هايي داره كه از تويه سنگ گل بيرون مياد(!)

اما همچنان من بر سر عمومي ها نگرانم

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

اين عزيز دل فكر كنم نفر اول كنكور شده
كارنامه رتبه 4 كنكور. جالبه درس برنامه نويسي و مدار رو 3 يا 4 تست بيشتر نزده ولي خوب مي بينيد كه 11 درصد زده و با درس معارف و زبان تخصصي جبران كرده

كارنامه نفر 11 كنكور با وجود اينكه درصد هاي خوبي زده و تعادل رو نگه داشته اما مي بينيد كه نفر  11 شده و قبلي نفر 4. نقش درس رياضي رو در اين كارنامه و كارنامه نفر 4 ميبينيد. تمام دروس رو مثل هم زدن با اندكي تفاوت ولي رياضي باعث شده كه نفر قبلي 7 رتبه بالاتر قرار بگيره


كارنامه نفر 20 كنكور، تخصصي ها رو از نفر 4 كنكور هم بيشتر زده اما اينجا نقش درس هاي عمومي  اهميت پيدا مي كنه و مي بينيد كه از نفر 4 و 11 رتبش پايين تر هست

با تشكر از مديريت سايت تك رقمي آقاي حميد بابازاده

----------


## masoud.t123

*توقف پذیرش دانشجوی جدید در دانشگاه علمی کاربردی و فنی و حرفه ای*  
با ابلاغ مصوبه دولت مبنی بر ادغام دانشگاه جامع علمی ‌کاربردی، آموزشکده‌های فنی-حرفه‌ای و سازمان آموزش فنی و حرفه‌ای کشور و تشکیل سازمان ملی مهارت، پذیرش دانشجوی جدید در دوره‌های علمی‌ـ کاربردی و آموزشکده‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای از سال 1389 متوقف شد.
بر اساس اعلام پایگاه اطلاع رسانی دولت، شورای عالی اداری در یکصد و سی و هفتمین جلسه خود به استناد مواد 151 برنامه سوم و 55 برنامه چهارم توسعه اقتصادی، اجتماعی و فرهنگی جمهوری اسلامی ‌ایران بنا به پیشنهاد مشترک وزارت کار و امور اجتماعی، ‌وزارت آموزش و پرورش، وزارت علوم، ‌تحقیقات و فناوری و معاونت توسعه مدیریت و سرمایه انسانی رئیس جمهور و به منظور یکپارچه سازی مدیریت آموزش‌های مهارتی فنی و حرفه‌ای متناسب با نیاز‌های شغلی کشور و افزایش مهارت و توانمندی جوانان کشور تشکیل سازمان ملی مهارت را به تصویب رساند. بر اساس مصوبه دولت، "دانشگاه جامع علمی‌ـ‌کاربردی" و "آموزشکده‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای وزارت آموزش و پرورش" با کلیه وظایف، ‌اختیارات،‌ امکانات و منابع انسانی به ترتیب از وزارت علوم،‌ تحقیقات و فناوری و وزارت آموزش و پرورش منتزع و در "سازمان آموزش فنی و حرفه‌ای کشور" ادغام می‌شوند و سازمان مذکور با تغییر عنوان به سازمان ملی مهارت به وزارت کار و امور اجتماعی وابسته می‌ ماند. هم‌اکنون 303 مرکز آموزش علمی-کاربردی دولتی و 337 مرکز غیردولتی تحت نظارت دانشگاه جامع علمی-کاربردی در سطح کشور وجود دارد و تعداد آموزشکده‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای تابعه وزارت آموزش و پرورش نیز 144 واحد است.
 سازمان ملی مهارت وظیفه سیاستگذاری، هدایت، ‌حمایت، اعتبار سنجی، ‌اعتبار بخشی و نظارت بر آموزش ‌های مهارتی در سطوح مختلف را برعهده دارد. وظایف و فعالیت های عملیاتی مراکز و مجموعه‌های وابسته به آن با رعایت راهبردهای فصل دوم قانون مدیریت خدمات کشوری با اولویت واگذاری مدیریت به کارکنان از طریق بخش غیر دولتی به انجام می‌رسد.وزارت کار و امور اجتماعی همچنین مکلف شد مبانی قانونی سازمان ملی مهارت را با توجه به مفاد این مصوبه حسب ضرورت تنظیم و به مراجع قانونی جهت تصویب ارائه کند ساختار تشکیلاتی سازمان ملی مهارت در چارچوب قوانین و براساس ضوابط تصریح شده در ماده 29 قانون مدیریت خدمات کشوری تهیه و به تایید معاونت توسعه مدیریت و سرمایه انسانی رئیس جمهور می‌رسد. با تصمیم شورای عالی اداری، وزارت علوم،‌ تحقیقات و فناوری نیز مکلف است با همکاری وزارت آموزش و پرورش و به منظور رفع محدودیت ادامه تحصیل دانش آموزان فارغ التحصیلان از هنرستان های فنی و حرفه‌ای وابسته به وزارت آموزش و پرورش در دانشگاه‌های سراسری، ‌تسهیلات مورد نیاز از لحاظ صدور مجوز شرکت در آزمون سراسری (کنکور)، ‌طراحی و پیش بینی و ایجاد رشته‌های متناسب با مدارک افراد یاد شده را فراهم کند. طبق این مصوبه، دانشجویان و هنرجویان فعلی مراکز آموزشی و آموزشکده‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای حسب مورد و با نظارت وزارتخانه‌های آموزش و پرورش و علوم تحقیقات و فناوری تا پایان مقطع تحصیلی ادامه تحصیل خواهند داد و برابر ضوابط فارغ التحصیلان خواهند شد. ضمنا پذیرش مهارت آموز ـ کار آموز جدید در مراکز یا واحد های آموزشی موضوع این حکم اعم از دولتی یا بخش خصوصی براساس ضوابط،‌ سیاست‌ها و خط مشی های ابلاغی از سوی سازمان ملی مهارت انجام خواهد شد.
همچنین مراکز یا واحد‌های آموزشی دولتی یادشده تا زمان فارغ التحصیلی کلیه دانشجویان و هنرجویان مربوط به قبل از ادغام با حفظ شخصیت حقوقی به صورت واحد‌های وابسته به سازمان ملی مهارت سازماندهی می‌شوند و پس از انقضای زمان مربوطه حداکثر چهار سال این واحدها از حالت وابسته خارج می‌شوند. واحد‌های آموزشی قابل واگذاری به بخش خصوصی احصا و واگذار می‌ شوند و واحد‌هایی که قابل واگذاری نباشند با موافقت معاونت توسعه مدیریت و سرمایه انسانی رئیس جمهور در سازمان ملی مهارت باقی خواهند ماند. بر اساس تصمیم شورای عالی اداری، پذیرش دانشجوی جدید در دوره‌های علمی‌ـ کاربردی و آموزشکده‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای از سال 1389 متوقف و پذیرش دانشجو در صورت نیاز بنا به تشخیص وزارت علوم،‌ تحقیقات و فناوری توسط دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی وابسته به وزارتخانه مذکور انجام می‌شود.بعلاوه، مراکز آموزش علمی‌ـ کاربردی وابسته به دستگاه‌های اجرایی که می‌بایست از تجهیزات و تخصص‌های ویژه موجود در دستگاه‌های اجرایی ذیربط بهره گیری کنند براساس سیاست‌های ابلاغی سازمان ملی مهارت برای آموزش مهارت های این سازمان ادامه فعالیت خواهند داد.
به منظور ترویج آموزش‌های مهارتی و افزایش بهره وری در بخش‌های صنعت کشاورزی و خدمات دستورالعمل ها و ضوابط الزام آور برای به کارگیری نیروی انسانی ماهر در دستگاه‌های عمومی ‌و بخش خصوصی از طریق وزارت کار و امور اجتماعی و معاونت توسعه مدیریت و سرمایه انسانی رئیس جمهور ابلاغ می‌شود.همچنین به منظور تحقق اهداف این مصوبه کمیته‌ای متشکل از وزرای کار و امور اجتماعی، علوم تحقیقات و فناوری و آموزش و پرورش و معاونین توسعه مدیریت و سرمایه انسانی و برنامه ریزی و نظارت راهبردی رئیس جمهور تشکیل و نسبت به اجرایی شدن این مصوبه از طریق تهیه و ابلاغ دستور العمل‌های مورد نیاز ظرف هشت ماه اقدام خواهند کرد دبیرخانه کمیته مزبور در سازمان ملی مهارت مستقر خواهد بود.
دانشگاه‌ها و واحد‌های آموزشی و پژوهشی وابسته به دستگاه‌های اجرایی نیز براساس فهرست تهیه شده توسط کمیته فوق طی مدت دو سال از دستگاه مربوط منتزع و حسب مورد به وزارت علوم، ‌تحقیقات و فناوری یا سازمان ملی مهارت منتقل می‌ شوند موارد استثنا با تشخیص کمیته تعیین می‌شود. بدین ترتیب، وزارت علوم،‌تحقیقات و فناوری و سازمان ملی مهارت موظفند زمینه واگذاری واحد های آموزش عالی یادشده را براساس قوانین و مقررات به بخش غیردولتی فراهم کرده و ادامه فعالیت موسسات آموزشی موجود غیردولتی در این زمینه‌ها را به نحو مناسب و متناسب با ضوابط و آموزش های جدید سازمان ملی مهارت فراهم آورند. اعضای هیئت علمی ‌دانشکده‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی مربوطه نیز ضمن رعایت ضوابط و مقررات مربوطه و در صورت موافقت به دانشگاه پیام نور منتقل خواهند شد. دانش آموزان فارغ التحصیلان هنرستان‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای وابسته به آموزش و پرورش مانند سایر دانش آموزان دارای مدرک دیپلم مجاز به شرکت در آزمون سراسری (کنکور) هستند و برای ادامه تحصیل آنان در صورت عدم وجود رشته‌های مناسب، ‌وزارت علوم،‌تحقیقات و فناوری نسبت به ایجاد آنها اقدام خواهد کرد.
معاونت برنامه ریزی و نظارت راهبردی رئیس جمهور در قبال انتقال امکانات آموزشکده‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای وزارت آموزش و پرورش به سازمان ملی مهارت، ‌اعتبارات لازم را برای تجهیز هنرستان‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای وزارت آموزش و پرورش در بودجه سنواتی اختصاص خواهد داد. سازمان ملی مهارت همچنین موظف است نسبت به طراحی و استقرار "نظام صلاحیت‌های حرفه‌ای ملی ایران" جهت اعتبار بخشی به آموزش های مهارتی ( فنی و حرفه‌ای ) در سطوح مختلف اقدام کند به طوری که در چارچوب نظام صلاحیت‌های حرفه‌ای ملی ایران امکان ارتقاء مهارت آموختگان سطوح پایین‌تر به سطوح پیشرفته و عالی مهارتی که دارای آموزش تحصیلی و استخدامی ‌متناظر با نظام آموزشی رسمی‌ کشور باشد وجود داشته باشد. وزارت کار و امور اجتماعی مسئول اجرای این مصوبه خواهد بود و گزارش اجرای این مصوبه را حداکثر تا پایان سال 1389 به شورای عالی اداری ارائه خواهد کرد.
منبع خبر

----------


## dooman_7

سلام خسته نباشید :لبخند: 
من کاردانی آی تی دارم و میخوام برای کارشناسی آی سی تی بخونم 
ولی نه منابع رو میدونم 
نه اینکه برا علمی کاربردی بخونم بهتره یا از سراسری برای غیر انتفاعی ها شرکت کنم .


اگه اطلاعاتی دارین ممنون می شم .
email: dooman_7@yahoo.com

----------

